
SpaceX SES-9 Mission Webcast - MattF
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RpaoRP70lzM
======
manaskarekar
Customary technical stream:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2-SD2gxMn5U](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2-SD2gxMn5U)

Looks like a great day for the launch.

------
mhandley
First launch attempt was held at T-1:30 due to a range safety issue. Not
scrubbed yet. They've recycled the countdown clock to T-10:42, but still
holding.

~~~
mhandley
Abort, just after engine start.

~~~
mhandley
Elon Musk: "Launch aborted on low thrust alarm. Rising oxygen temps due to
hold for boat and helium bubble triggered alarm."

~~~
TrevorJ
Teething issues with the superchilled lox probably.

~~~
lutorm
No, they had to hold for the range violation during which time it warmed up.
Not a SpaceX problem.

~~~
baus
I'm down at the Space Coast right now, and I don't get what happened here. How
could a ship violate the range? SpaceX is obviously paying a lot of money to
launch from the cape, you would think these types of issues would be
addressed.

~~~
greglindahl
Ships are allowed to sail _near_ the range. One of them sailed into it. I was
guessing that it was Jeff Bezos' yacht, but probably not.

------
MattF
Launched scrubbed for today.

